# Conseil pour l'achat d'un iPad mais lequel ? ^^



## MacBookiP4 (12 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite acheter le mois prochain un iPad, étant un fan de technologie je pencherais ver l'iPad 3 mais je voudrais avoir des avis externe 

Dites moi tout


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (14 Mai 2012)

MacBookiP4 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je souhaite acheter le mois prochain un iPad, étant un fan de technologie je pencherais ver l'iPad 3 mais je voudrais avoir des avis externe
> 
> Dites moi tout



tout...


----------

